# How to skim coat a wall using the paint roller trick



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

I thought this might come in handy for some my PaintTalk friends.:thumbup:

In this Video Blog I show you how to do the first coat and second skim coat on a wall to get rid of a heavy knockdown texture. This how to skim coating trick is a great way for anyone from DIYers to Contractors to apply a uniform skim coat to any drywall or plaster walls and ceilings.

http://peckdrywallandpainting.com/how-to-skim-coat-using-paint-roller-trick/


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Very cool. Will probably come in handy one day - thanks. But hopefully I'll have someone better than I around with a knife. Not my strong suit.

Doesn't this all end up getting chunky after a while and you end up leaving drag marks everywhere?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Joe67 said:


> Very cool. Will probably come in handy one day - thanks. But hopefully I'll have someone better than I around with a knife. Not my strong suit.
> 
> Doesn't this all end up getting chunky after a while and you end up leaving drag marks everywhere?


Thanks man! :thumbsup:

No it doesn't get all chunky. :no:

Did you watch the two videos?


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Thanks man! :thumbsup:
> 
> No it doesn't get all chunky. :no:
> 
> Did you watch the two videos?


Only watched the first. I'll get around to the second at some point soon. I'm supposed to be going to bed now ... East coast time is almost 11. Early start tomorrow.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Thanks man! :thumbsup:
> 
> No it doesn't get all chunky. :no:
> 
> Did you watch the two videos?


I watched both of them and was quite impressed with your use of that 14 inch knife. I haven't that much experience with skimming. Thanks for posting the videos.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Joe67 said:


> Only watched the first. I'll get around to the second at some point soon. I'm supposed to be going to bed now ... East coast time is almost 11. Early start tomorrow.


Cool. :icon_cool:

Me too...:yawn:


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

Whenever I skim coat entire walls in a two coat process, after first coat dries I knock down high spots and throw a quick coat of primer before second mud coat. Creates an extra step this way but makes for applying the second coat of mud much easier and quicker due to the fact that mudding over primer rather than the mud itself, it glides over the primer with no drag and gives you more open time to go back over an area without "waking up" the first coat of mud.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

loaded brush said:


> Whenever I skim coat entire walls in a two coat process, after first coat dries I knock down high spots and throw a quick coat of primer before second mud coat. Creates an extra step this way but makes for applying the second coat of mud much easier and quicker due to the fact that mudding over primer rather than the mud itself, it glides over the primer with no drag and gives you more open time to go back over an area without "waking up" the first coat of mud.


Never really had that issue of "waking up" the first coat of joint compound when skim coating or when I'm finishing new drywall. :no:

Do you prime the first coat of mud on new drywall too? :stuart:

I see no difference between the two...


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Mudding over paint/primer also tends to add to the the dreaded bubbles/ pinholes/pock marks in the mud.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

slinger58 said:


> Mudding over paint/primer also tends to add to the the dreaded bubbles/ pinholes/pock marks in the mud.


Great point!:thumbsup: And I hate it when that happens...:furious:


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

It works. But it's slow. I prefer spraying the skim.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

woodcoyote said:


> It works. But it's slow. I prefer spraying the skim.


Yes. But most painting contractors don't have that heavy duty of a level 5 skim coat spayer. Or are willing to shoot joint compound through it if they do have one capable of doing it.

Really I was just trying to show that skim coating can be done relatively quick and efficient without any fancy equipment. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Using a roller with mud has worked well for me the past year or so. Vids like the OP inspired me to try it, and I really like how it works. 

On a big job I'll put a 4 or 6 inch roller in mud and keep it the whole job. Keep the pot covered with a wet rag and plastic and it'll stay fresh for days. Whenever I need to mud something I just uncover it, roll some on and knife it down. No cleaning a pan out or anything, just cover it back up and clean up when the job is over. 

I mostly use it for point ups (hence the mini roller) but have skimmed a few walls using this method and to me, it's much easier than knifing out of a pan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Really I was just trying to show that skim coating can be done relatively quick and efficient without any fancy equipment. :thumbsup:


True. Point made. It's an oldie, but goodie method.  

Glad I got my spray unit though.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I personally have never had to do it, mainly because I hate and don't do drywall. I have worked behind dry wallers that do it that way and it may be easier and faster but it is still not a level 5 finish. I'm old school and the only way to get a 5 finish is hand trowel the mud.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

kmp said:


> I personally have never had to do it, mainly because I hate and don't do drywall. I have worked behind dry wallers that do it that way and it may be easier and faster but it is still not a level 5 finish. I'm old school and *the only way to get a 5 finish is hand trowel the mud*.


It is still a level 5 whether the drywall is skimmed with a knife or trowel and it certainly doesn't matter how the mud gets on the wall before it's slicked out. IMO.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Being a curious sort, I just found this: http://drywall101.com/articles/taping/rollskim.php though different people will obviously have different takes on it.


----------



## fipple (Oct 12, 2016)

Genuinely,finish coat plastering a few walls is easy to learn.....once youve troweled onto the wall and know(obviously through learning a few times)when its going off,you simply glide the trowel over the plaster and it flattens itself....wet the plaster in areas to rework it to flat and it all happens instinctively...Obviously practise a few small walls and youll be so surprised at how easy it is(i dont mean to degrade plasterers trade as its so different doing an entire build) but for a few walls even an inexperienced person...as long as you understand the nature of what the plaster is doing and going through ,can master it...Get plaster onto wall....leave it....and as it tightens then trowel it..it begins to flatten and in areas that need it more ,wet the walls to rework it...
Its so hard to convey in post but when you try youll see what i mean..And youll have a lovely entirely flat wall to paint!


----------

